# Baume watch



## Lavino (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi can anyone help me with this watch I don't know anything about it and can't find one like it on the internet. It's a windup watch gold face and the hands shine blue in the light. And a know the strap isn't original not sure about the back. Any info like year would be interesting thanks in advance.


----------



## Lavino (Apr 21, 2016)

Bump surly someone can help me out here.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

It will be difficult to date accurately, as I do not think records exist for the Baume brand. I can tell you it is pre 1955, as the lume material in the hands is Radium (yes, the radioactive radium). Don't worry, it is fine as long as it is not ingested, so don't lick the hands!

If you can safely remove the back and see what movement is inside we might be able to help more.


----------



## Lavino (Apr 21, 2016)

Ok thank you very much.apprjecate it.


----------

